# Please, need help with ICD-10



## OlenkaMir (Aug 19, 2010)

I know that if three digit category has no further subdivision I can bill this three digit category as code. So if there are further subdivisions should I use code only from these subdivisions ? For example: 
*L71 Rosacea*
L71.0 Perioral dermatitis
L71.1 Rhinophyma
L71.8 Other rosacea
L71.9 Rosacea, unspecified

In this case I cannot bill L71, right? Or it is not mandatory to bill extended code and I still can use L71?

Thank you.


----------



## cmcgarry (Aug 19, 2010)

From what I understand, that part of the coding conventions will not change - if there are additional digits available, you use them.  The first three are your category; 4, 5 and 6 are etiology, anatomical site, and severity; 7 is the extension.  If the additional digits are available, you use them.  One big difference is, let's say a code has a 7th character that must be used, but no 5th and 6th; you would use x as a place holder to add that 7th.

So, with the codes you are referencing, L71 is the category; since there are 4th characters, you would use one of them.

Hope this helps.


----------



## OlenkaMir (Aug 19, 2010)

Thank you for your help.


----------



## Rita Albert (Oct 31, 2010)

I have a question regarding ICD-9-CM coding.
If the assessment states: Rheumatoid arthritis with multiple joint involvement, stable (714.0) 

then it states: With current conditions, hypertension may develop.

We we code "hypertension may develop"?


----------



## adevine (Nov 1, 2010)

*"impending hypertension"*

I don't think you can code a condition that isn't yet confirmed to be present, so your "hypertension may develop" can't be coded.    This would be in a report so that other providers the patient might see will know to check for it.


----------

